# Is this way too late for implantation bleed?



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi girls,

Sorry I know similar questions have been posted so many times, I'm just after a bit of reassurance really.

I'm now 11dp3dt and yesterday I noticed a couple of tiny specks of blood when I wiped. I mean I couldn't even call it spotting they were so small, less than the size of a full stop really. I think I know it's way too late for implantation bleed really  

Then this morning after I'd taken my pessary there was a tinge of brown when I wiped. I also have quite sharp pains low down, these always happen before AF for me. I'm just so so scared AF is about to show up any minute. I'm due to test on friday, I've never made it to OTD before and it doesn't look like I will again...

Not sure I can handle another bfn. I know there are ladies who have been through this many more times than I have, I just found the last one very hard to cope with  

Any advice, success stories or anything at all will be greatly appreciated. Driving myself  

Good luck to everyone on here    

Miki xx


----------



## bertiantonio (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Miki,
I think it probably is implantation bleeding, try not to worry.  Have you had any cramps?
I am now 3.5 weeks since transfer and I got a BFP on the test date despite having severe period like cramps (no spotting though).  I was completely convinced it was gonna be a BFN coz it was exactly like AF was coming.  The 2WW is unbearable I know, but you just have to wait.  The clinic said my cramps were probably a side effect of progesterone.

I have another unbearable time at the minute coz my first scan not due till 7th May (week Friday) and I have again got severe AF like pains and some spotting after I put the pessarie in.  The clinic have said again it could be side effect of progesterone and the light bleed can even at this stage be implantation bleeding at the Embie snuggles in even more.  I so hope so - this whole waiting game is an emotional nightmare.

Try not to worry you are nearly there now.

There is a good post on here it called Ladies in 2WW you will find lots of ladies going through the same worried as you on there.

Berti


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Berti,

Thanks so much for your reply. I have had cramps too on and off throughout 2ww.

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!       You must be thrilled!! Oh that must be so hard having wait for your first scan. I'm sure it will be your little embie snuggling in to it's new home. Just having to wait is so so hard isn't it?

Thanks again and lots of luck    

Miki xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Had a bit more blood, first pink then brown. Decided to do a hpt, bfn   

I know it is maybe still a little early but not holding out much hope now. Can't believe it hasn't worked _again_, what am I doing wrong?
xx


----------



## bertiantonio (Apr 11, 2010)

Miki,
Dont do any tests it just makes you go mad!!!!  I too made that mistake, I tested on 9dpt and 10dpt and both were negative and like I say along with the cramps I was convinced it was BFN, I really really cant tell you enough how I was convinced it hadnt worked however 2 days later had a BFP.  It really is too early to test.  My DH said its not called the 2WW for nothing, so just stick with it and remain positive. 
I just nipped to my Docs and had a blood test for hcg levels but wont get result till tomorrow and anyway it wont mean anything until I have another blood test on thurs coz they want to see the levels doubling, if it is reducing then I know this is not for us  

Anyway, like I say, keep positive, it really is too early to test.  You could have a blood test on day 12 as the blood test picks up the hormone slightly earlier than an hpt as they are taking it from the blood not urine.  Thats what I did, I was so convinced it hadnt worked I called my clinic and was asking about another cycle they then said I could come in on day 12 for blood test.  It was still a little low at the time as it was early but was still BFP all I had to do was go back 2 days later and have another to check it was rising.  Maybe worth thinking about anyway.
Chin up girl, you're nearly there. 

Berti


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Just been to the loo and there's more blood, it's red and a bit clot too  

I think it's definitely over... 
x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Please don't write this cycle off yet Miki    

I have a friend who bled continuously for 2 weeks from OTD and is now 13 weeks pregnant.  Some women bleed all the way trhough their pregnancies!! Just hold out until OTD and try to think positive thoughts and we'll all do the same for you!!      

      

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## miss E (Nov 7, 2009)

Miki, please try and keep positive, its not over yet, my heart is aching for you. Im on day 7 after FET, and I have convinced myself that AF is on her way as I am cramping like mad. Got everything crossed for you, good luck xxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thankyou for your kind words ladies    

Thanks GIA Too. It is comforting to know some ladies get a bfp despite bleeding.

I will try to think positively but that's pretty impossible now  

Miss E, cramping can be a good sign, most ladies who get a bfp get cramping. I know it's so hard when all you know when you get cramps is   is on her way though. Thanks, I have my fingers crossed for you too   When is your OTD?

Miki xx


----------



## miss E (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Miki, 

How are you lovely?, any news?. Hope all is ok. I did another test this  morn, and got a BFN, tho my OTD is not till monday, do you think its too early for anything to show up?. My cramping has stopped so not sure what that means........

Emma xxxx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Miss E - I know how you feel in terms of wanting to test early, but I am fighting the urge with all my might because I have read SO many stories on here of women who have tested negative the day before OTD and then tested positive on OTD.

Don't give up yet hun           

Miki D - how are you doing today?   

GIA Tooxx
(p.s. I wish I could be so positive about myself!    )


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Emma I'm so sorry you got a bfn today, don't give up though it could well change by Monday, I've heard of this happening quite a lot too. It's not over yet! Have you had any spotting or anything? Really hope it does change for you          

GIAToo, hope you're feeling ok, this last bit really is the worst part isn't it. Lots of          for you too.

PMA girls!!!!    

Well I did another test and it is bfn, my OTD isn't until monday but to be honest I really have lost so much blood there's no way it can be a bfp now  

I feel okish now, I've had a few days to get used to it. I need to focus on my FET next. I just want to make sure I do everything I can to make it work next time.

Any tips or advice? I'm NHS so any immune drugs etc. is not an option at the moment, as they don't believe in it. The only thing they suggested was to take asprin. I may try acupuncture but am a bit skeptical as to whether it will actually help implantation.

Thinking of you both, got my fingers crossed  

Miki
xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi miki

I have been reading your post and feel for you hunny.  It really is the worst time ever and feels never ending with the constant knicker checking!!! Soo sorry you are bleeding but please don't throw in the towel just yet you just never know.  I was on 2ww until yesterday when I finally got a bfp and had bleeding from 2dp5dt and it was red/brown/pink and still happening now 11 days past tx I cried every day of the 2ww thinking it was over and I am still spotting brown now!!!  I too had the shooting pain down below.  Please stay positive you just never know until they do your blood test on otd. 

This was my first FET I had 2 previous fresh ICSI cycles both failed.  The things I dud this time and last cycle (where I had fantastic results and quality embies) was acupuncture and reflexology.  Everyone had their own opinions about this but I really found it helped me.

I really hope and pray you get your bfp this time.

Kim xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Kim,

Thank you so much for posting and big big congrats on your BFP!!! That's fantastic!

Thing is I really have lost a lot of blood, it isn't just spotting. I'm kind of thinking no point in testing monday at all. Seriously there must be nearly nothing left in there and my poor little embie will have long gone   Do you think there is any chance despite this? I just feel like there's no way.

I have heard that FET can sometimes work if fresh cycles don't, as the body is less stressed. I really hope this is true and I can get a bfp too next time  

Hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy hun  

Miki xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi miki

Mine was not spotting I was wearing a pad the whole week and there was always some blood on it just switched to panty liners today.  Please please make sure you test on Monday it's really important you do it even to get closure.  There was a lady on ff who bled proper red and heavy but still got a bfp...I wish I took down her name but I did stumble upon her when I was scouring the ff site using the search tool. 

I heard the same thing about FET and belive there is truth in the theory.  Really think you should keep going though I really felt exactly the same as you do just last week.  

I am certainly not out of the woods yet given my m/c last time.  So keeping my fingers crossed and praying that it all goes well.  

Stay strong and keep going it will happen.  

Kim xxx


----------

